# Just Sometimes Animals Do Get Their Own Back On What Man does to Them



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Saw this that someone shared on Face Book. Nice to see Animals for Once can get their own backs.

Monkey tries to kill men after they Mock him *MUST WATCH* - YouTube


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

On a lesser note my friend when I was a child used to be very rough with her horse, shouting, teasing, and generally being horrible. Until one day the girl walked the horse out and was I think trying to pick out the feet. The horse took a step back onto her foot and stayed there. 
Awful, but  looked like revenge to me.


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Hmmm, poor chimp! Those men look like they would laugh and be friendly one minute and bash the it around the next....or am I just being grumpy?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

delca1 said:


> Hmmm, poor chimp! Those men look like they would laugh and be friendly one minute and bash the it around the next....or am I just being grumpy?


They were deffinately teasing it and trying to rile it up, and likely it may have well gone further, that was of course until one idiot thought it was a good idea to give the chimp his gun, but suffice to say it really did backfire on them.


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

That is the best thing I've seen in ages. Love the way he holds it up in victory after they've scarpered!!


----------



## sligy (Jul 3, 2012)

Shame he didnt catch one of them, maybe he will run off with his new gun and practice his shot


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

sligy said:


> Shame he didnt catch one of them, maybe he will run off with his new gun and practice his shot


Noticed they soon stopped teasing him though and run like hell


----------



## sligy (Jul 3, 2012)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Noticed they soon stopped teasing him though and run like hell


I think it great, soon shut them all up lol, bet they think twice before they tease him again


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Just a pity he didnt do the world a favour and hit them all....

Stupid humans


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Years ago we visited the Monkey World in Cornwall, don't know if it is still there, where they had Amazon monkeys. There was one man there who kept grabbing the monkey's tail when he came close enough and generally being a pratt. He really did look a pratt though when the monkey descended on him very quickly, stole his toupee off his head, and took it away up the tallest tree. Nobody could get it back for him either.

A satisfying moment.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> Years ago we visited the Monkey World in Cornwall, don't know if it is still there, where they had Amazon monkeys. There was one man there who kept grabbing the monkey's tail when he came close enough and generally being a pratt. He really did look a pratt though when the monkey descended on him very quickly, stole his toupee off his head, and took it away up the tallest tree. Nobody could get it back for him either.
> 
> A satisfying moment.


Shame someone didnt have a video deffinately one for you tube or youve been framed. Brilliant.

I remember going to a place too where they had chimps and had a warning sign up,
to say the chimps regularly throw Monkey Poo at visitors.


----------



## Ayla (May 3, 2012)

Clever monkey, silly human...
I could not help laugh!!


----------



## heartagram (Oct 12, 2012)

shame it isn't real! though monkeys creep me out as it is


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2012)

Awesome video, but after seeing it something didn't sit right, it's the right gun sound but it just wasn't right so i went on a bit of a search 

And I found this Rise of the Planet of the Apes Viral | Viral Video Blog



> This is a slightly sinister video to help build hype ahead of the release of Rise of the Planet of the Apes this summer. The 43-second clip, entitled Soldiers Give Monkey a Loaded Gun, purports to be real footage from the 20th Century Fox Research Library. Cleverly shot, finished and slight branding all to help promote the up and coming film.


----------



## heartagram (Oct 12, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> Awesome video, but after seeing it something didn't sit right, it's the right gun sound but it just wasn't right so i went on a bit of a search
> 
> And I found this Rise of the Planet of the Apes Viral | Viral Video Blog


I thought the cgi of the monkey was quite obvious tbh


----------



## michellequeens (Jan 23, 2013)

Go monkey!!!


----------



## shazney (Jan 19, 2013)

Arseholes, shame that chimp never blew their brains out!


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

re Sled Dog Hotels last post-
when I was about 7 my mum took me to Chester Zoo-I hated zoos even then and to make it worse it was teeming rain.

She took me to watch the monkeys and a gang of young lads were tormenting them .I can remember feeling so sad for the monkeys.

In the end one of the monkeys picked up a handful of poo and threw it.
The lads ducked and it hit ME.
Even to this day-59 yrs later I can remember it sliding down my plastic mac-n.(anyone my age remember them,they had this horrible smell.)


My mum dragged me to the loo,took the mac off me and started washing it as best she could only to be told off by the attendant that she couldnt do THAT THERE!!!
My mum normally a very quiet lady retaliated "It was your BLOODY MONKEYS " who did it so I WILL wash it here.


We went straight home-on the bus-the way we had come.It was still raining .
It was about an hours journey,and I was sitting with the mac still on as it was so cold.

My mum told this story to anyone who mentioned a zoo to her.

So well done those monkeys in the clip-they at least got the right people.

Maureen


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Lulus mum said:


> re Sled Dog Hotels last post-
> when I was about 7 my mum took me to Chester Zoo-I hated zoos even then and to make it worse it was teeming rain.
> 
> She took me to watch the monkeys and a gang of young lads were tormenting them .I can remember feeling so sad for the monkeys.
> ...


Not a very nice experience and sorry but it did make me laugh


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Im glad it made you laugh-it makes me laugh too-now- but not then!!!
It was made even worse when at school we had to write about our weekend-what you you say-kids today would probably write that it was a whole lot of"crap" .

I actually became a teacher-loved it and taught aged 7 for 29 yrs.
One yr the school trip for my class was to-you guessed it-Chester Zoo
I actually felt sick when I knew I would have to do this-I had always hated zoos anyway but this memory has stayed with me-and I am 67 in July!!!!!!
.
Some of these" humans" are so unworthy of this task-not everyone-but so many think only of themselves and see animals as something to be treated anyway they want,as disposable items without feelings.
Sorry if I have made this too serious -just was trying to speak up for the animals in our world and I know that you will feel the same

Maureen


----------

